# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG GU280 Popcorn - ĐTDĐ 3G giá rẻ

## dinhnguyen012015

Máy có vỏ màu hồng và trắng, kết nối mạng 3 băng tần GSM / GPRS / EDGE và UMTS, tính năng mail client, trình duyệt WAP, Bluetooth version 2.1. Màn hình nhỏ, chỉ 2 inch dành cho các mẫu giá rẻ, bộ nhớ trong 20MB, khe cắm thẻ nhớ định dạng microSD dành cho thẻ nhớ đến 8GB. Máy có camera 1.3-megapixel, zoom số 2 x và có thể quay video với độ phân giải 176x144 ở tốc độ 15 fps.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Các thông số chính:
Mạng 2G GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 
Mang 3G UMTS 2100 
Công bố tháng 10/2009 
Dự kiến phát hành tháng 12/2009 
Kích cỡ 96 x 45.7 x 14.9 mm 
Nặng 102 g 
Màn hình 2 inch, 176 x 220 pixel, TFT, 256 nghìn màu 
3G: 384 kbps 
Màu: đen, hồng 
GPS: không
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------

Pin dạng 900 mAh cho thời lượng 4 giờ đàm thoại nhưng chỉ cho 100 giờ ở chế độ chờ. Thời điểm và giá cả chưa được công bố nhưng được dự đoán là loại máy 3G bình dân.

----------


## hangngand

nhìn mẫu mã của em này chắc là dành cho các em tuổi teen rồi

----------


## yurycandy

không chỉ có teen dùng được đâu mà các bạn nữ dùng cũng được vì em này em này được thiết kế dành cho các bạn trẻ và năng động mà

----------


## langocthao

hy vọng em này dưới 2 tr thì sẽ mua một em chứ trên 2tr thì teen khó sở hữu em này rồi

----------


## sangame

nhưng em này đã có mặt ở việt nam đâu, thôi dùng em KF350 ý giá cũng rẻ mà mẫu mã có khi còn long lanh hơn em này ấy chứ

----------


## thuyvt123

bàn phím của em này nhạy và dễ sử dụng như em KG288 ấy nhỉ? tơ rất thích bàn phím này như vậy sẽ bấm nhanh hơn

----------

